# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Շուտով կինոէկրաններին...

## Փիսիկ

_փնտրեցի նման թեմա չգտա....

զրուցենք մոտակա ժամանակներում դուրս եկացող ֆիլմերի մասին: Որոնք ենք անհամբեր սպասում? որն ենք կարծում, որ երկար կյանք չի ունենա?
_

----------

Hripsimee (25.07.2009), Jarre (26.07.2009), tikopx (21.07.2010), Հայկօ (25.07.2009), Ձայնալար (25.07.2009)

----------


## Փիսիկ

հենց նոր տեսա տրեյլերը: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ  :Smile:  Հուսով եմ, անկախ նրանից, որ Դիսնեյսկի ա, մեծահասակների համար էլ հասանելի կլինի!

----------

Hripsimee (04.02.2010), Դատարկություն (07.01.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

'G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra' 




խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գտնել խաղն ու խաղալ  :Smile:  ես շատ եմ սիրում, բայց շատերն ասում են, որ կինոն կսպանի խաղը, հուսով եմ տենց չի լինի!
բացի էդ, ո՞նց կարա Չանինգ Տատումի կատարմամբ ֆիլմը վատը լինի? գաղափար անգամ չունեմ  :p

----------


## Փիսիկ

Orphan






ես, որ սարսափների սիրահար չեմ, անհամբեր սպասում եմ ֆիլմին (բացումն ՝ այսօր): Ասում են, նույնիսկ "6րդ զգայարանից" լավն ա: Բացի այդ, ուղակի շաաաատ հետաքրքիր ա ինձ աղջիկը:

----------

Ribelle (01.09.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> հենց նոր տեսա տրեյլերը: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ  Հուսով եմ, անկախ նրանից, որ Դիսնեյսկի ա, մեծահասակների համար էլ հասանելի կլինի!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtjrlMKDCwY


գլխավոր դերերից մեկում/էն ցնդած գլխարկավորը, որ շարունակ թեյ է խմում/` Ջոննի Դեպ  :Love: 
ռեժիսոր Տիմ Բարթոն
շատ եմ սպասում էս ֆիլմին!!!

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.07.2009)

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Էս վերջերս Իքս Մարդիկ 4-ը(X-men 4) հելավ, բայց դեռ Հայաստանում չկա: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ ինչպիսի ֆիլմա ու երբ կլինի Հայաստանում:

----------


## masivec

> [COLOR=\"SeaGreen\"]Էս վերջերս Իքս Մարդիկ 4-ը(X-men 4) հելավ, բայց դեռ Հայաստանում չկա: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ ինչպիսի ֆիլմա ու երբ կլինի Հայաստանում:[/COLOR]


Ապեր էտ կինոն շուտ ա եղել կինոթատրոնում , ուղակի պետք ա մի քիչ ուշադիր լինել :Smile:

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Էս վերջերս Իքս Մարդիկ 4-ը(X-men 4) հելավ, բայց դեռ Հայաստանում չկա: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ ինչպիսի ֆիլմա ու երբ կլինի Հայաստանում:


X-Men Origins: Wolverine

ինքն ավելի ակտուալ ֆիլմա  :Smile:  
բացի այն փաստից, որ  Mission Impossible III -ից հետո ամենամեծ отсечкан ա էղել ու արտադրողները հսկայական գումար կորցրեցին դրա պատճառով, լավն էր: Ես նայել եմ "կեղտոտ" վերսիան, որտեղ դեռ երևում են կոմպյուտերային գրաֆիկաները և կասկադյորները: Երևի ինձ համար ֆիլմը սպանեց, էն փաստը, որ արդեն գիտենք թե վերջում ինչ ա լինում: Էֆեկտները վատիկը չէին, բայց ասենք վերջին  X-Men-ն ավելի լավն էր:
Բամբասում են, որ Storm-ի մասին են ուզում ֆիլմ նկարահանեն: Հաճույքով նկայեմ ՝ իմ ամենասիրելի կերպարն ա:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.07.2009)

----------


## Փիսիկ

Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus






չեմ կարողանում լավ տրեյլեր գտնել, բայց ահա մի կադր ֆիլմից, որը դուրս կգա այս տարի:
Հիֆ Լեդջերի վերջին աշխատանքն է, որ կիսատ մնաց նրա վաղաժամ մահվան պատճառով: Դերն ամբողջականացրել են Կոլին Ֆառելը, Ջուդ Լոուն և Ջոնի Դեպպը:
Ֆիլմի ռեժիսորը Թերի Ջիլիամն էլ, որը մեզ է պարգևել այնպիսի գործեր, ինչպիսիք են ՝ "Բարոն Մյունհաուզենի արկածները", "Գրիմ եղբայրները" և շատ սիրված "12 կապիկները":
Անհամբեր սպասում ենք  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.07.2009), Վարպետ (26.07.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> գլխավոր դերերից մեկում` Ջոննի Դեպ 
> ռեժիսոր Տիմ Բարթոն


Արդեն նշանակում է, ֆիլմը անպայման պետք է դիտել, ընդ որում, միայն նորմալ որակով։

----------


## Փիսիկ

էս թեման էլ ոչ մեկին պետք չի հա?  :Sad:   ...

----------


## Հայկօ

Գեյմեր (Խաղացողը)

Ոչ շատ հեռավոր ապագա: Օնլայն զվարճությունները հսկայական տարածում են ստացել. մարդկությունն անվերադարձ խրվել է ինտերնետային վիրտուալ խաղերի ճահճի մեջ: Իսկ գիտությունն ու առաջընթացը տեղում չեն դոփում. և ահա ինտերակտիվ ռազմադաշտերի ասպետներին առաջարկվում է նոր զբաղմունք՝ «կռիվ-կռիվ»... իրական մարդկանցով: Որպես փորձաճագարներ հանդես են գալիս բանտարկյալները: Նոր խաղի ռեյտինգն անշեղորեն աճում է, միլիոնավոր մարդիկ աշխարհով մեկ հետևում են իրադարձությունների զարգացմանը, նախագծի մեջ հսկայական ներդրումներ են արվում... Եվ ոչ ոք չի մտածում այն կենդանի մարդկանց մասին, որոնց ստիպում են ուղեղի էլեկտրական ազդակներին ենթարկվելով՝ սպանել ու սպանվել:

«Գեյմերի» կոնցեպցիան նոր չէ: Թե՛ բանտարկյալների ու մարդաորսի վրա հիմնված զվարճանքների («Վազող մարդը», «Մահացու մրցավազք»), թե՛ վիրտուալ իրականության («Մատրիցա») գաղափարները շատ անգամներ են էկրանավորվել: Բայց, թերևս, առաջին անգամ է, որ պրոդյուսերները համարձակվում են մի նման կոկտեյլ սարքել, այն էլ այնպիսի խախուտ հիմքով, ինչպիսիք են համակարգչային խաղերը: Իրոք՝ տեսախաղերն այսօր համատարած քննադատվում են դաժանության համար, ինչը, այնուամենայնիվ, չի խանգարում, որ ամբողջ աշխարհում միլիոնավոր մարդիկ ամեն օր իրար սպանեն վիրտուալ իրականության մեջ: Իսկ եթե լարի մյուս ծայրին իրական մա՞րդ է: «Գեյմեր» ֆիլմում այդ արյունահեղ մարտերը վիրտուալ պիքսելների ու պոլիգոնների աշխարհից տեղափոխվում են իրական կյանք: Կփոխվի՞ արդյոք ինչ-որ բան:

Ֆիլմի ռեժիսյորներն են Մարկ Նեվելդայնն ու Բրայան Թեյլորը. հայ կինոդիտողին այս անունները գրեթե ոչ մի բան չեն ասում, սակայն բոլորիս էլ քաջ հայտնի են նրանց նախորդ երկու կինոնկարները՝ «Ադրենալին» («Crank») դիլոգիան: «Ադրենալինը» անձամբ իմ մեջ տպավորվել է որպես մի քիչ խենթ-խելագար, զառանցային, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ կատարելապես հաջողված ֆիլմ, որը գերհագեցած է հրաշալի «էքշն» տեսարաններով, անսպասելի շրջադարձերով ու լարված ընթացք ունի: Ռեժիսյորներն ապացուցել են, որ կարողանում են վառ պահել հանդիսատեսի հետաքրքրությունն ու չթուլացնել ինտրիգը ֆիլմի ամբողջ տևողության ընթացքում:

Գլխավոր դերակատարն է վերջին շրջանում կարիերայի աստիճաններով վերև սլացող Ջերարդ Բաթլերը («300», «ՌոքընՌոլլա»): Ֆիլմի հեղինակներն այդ դերի համար նախապես ուզում էին հրավիրել օսկարակիր Ջեյմի Ֆոքսին, սակայն կարծում եմ՝ Բաթլերն ավելի է համապատասխանում այս դերին. նախ՝ «300»-ի համար աճեցրած մկանները պետք կգան, և հետո՝ ֆիլմը խորը տրագիկ դերասանական խաղի կարիք այնքան էլ չունի. ի վերջո՝ սա նախևառաջ վառ ու գլապտույտ էքշն է:

«Գեյմերը» հիմնականում ուղղված է երկու տեսակի մարդկանց՝ համակարգչային խաղերի սիրահարներին և էքսցենտրիկ կինեմատոգրաֆի իսկական գնահատողներին: Ու եթե երկրորդները իրենց սիրած արվեստ վայելելու բազմաթիվ առիթներ են ունեցել, առաջինների «որսը» շատ ավելի սուղ է. համակարգչային խաղերի թեմատիկայով նկարահանված լավ ֆիլմերն աններելիորեն քիչ են («Սայլենթ Հիլլ», «Բաբելոն-5» և այլն): Ես, որպես երկու ուղղությունների երդվյալ ջատագով, այս կինոնկարին կրկնակի անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում:

Եթե հետաքրքրեց, ապա բոլորիդ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել ֆիլմի տրեյլերը. չեք փոշմանի, ուղղակի հրաշալի տեսարան է:




Սա՝ որպես «action-oriented» նախաբան  :Smile: : Շուտով կներկայացնեմ նաև մեկ ուրիշ ստեղծագործություն, որի գեղարվեստական արժեքը, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, շատ ավելի բարձր է, և որին շատ եմ սպասում:

----------

Freeman (26.08.2012)

----------


## cold skin

*
*

*Շրեկ 4-ն արդեն հեքիաթային անտառի ահն ու սարսափը չէ*


DreamWorks Animation կինոստուդիան ներկայացրել է «Շրեկ 4» մուլտֆիլմի առաջին տեսահոլովակը: Մուլտֆիլմի գլխավոր հերոսներին այն անգամ էլ են հնչունավորել Մայք Մայերսը, Քեմերոն Դիասը, Էդդի Մերֆին և Անտոնիո Բանդերասը, հաղորդում է lenta.ru-ն:
 Ըստ սյուժեի՝ Շրեկն արդեն հեքիաթային անտառի ահ ու սարսափը չէ: Գյուղացիներն այլևս այս ու այն կողմ չեն փախչում՝ աժդահային տեսնելով, այլ հերթ կանգնում՝ իրենց ջահերի վրա Շրեկի ինքնագիրը ստանալու համար։
 Շրեկը, փորձելով հետ վերադարձնել իր առօրյան, գործարք է կնքում թզուկ Ռումպելշտիլցխենի հետ, ինչի արդյունքում ամեն ինչ գլխիվայր է շրջվում. ավանակը դառնում է բեռնակիր ջորի, գիրացած Կոշկավոր կատուն վաճառում է իր սուրը, իսկ Շրեկի մասին Հեռու-հեռավոր թագավորությունում ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկը ոչինչ չգիտի:

_Tert.am

Հ.Գ Շռեկիկները լավն են չէ?
_

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.12.2009), masivec (19.12.2009), Դատարկություն (06.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (24.12.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Վերվարածներն ընտանիքում… :Cool: 
Երկարատև ընդմիջումից հետո… :Hands Up:

----------


## Երկնային

_երեխեք, էս Մել Գիբսոնի նոր կինոյի անունը ո՞նց ա_

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Այստեղ կա քո ասած ֆիլմը, Նյուտ

Ամբողջ 2010-ի ռելիզները կարող եք նայել

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Ալիսան հրաշքների աշխարհում ու Հարրի Փոթթերին  :Love:   :Nyam:

----------

Hripsimee (07.01.2010)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Այստեղ կա քո ասած ֆիլմը, Նյուտ
> 
> Ամբողջ 2010-ի ռելիզները կարող եք նայել
> 
> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Ալիսան հրաշքների աշխարհում ու Հարրի Փոթթերին


 Ես էլ :Smile: 
Էրեխեք իսկ կինոմոսկվան  դիսնեյի Արքայադուստրն ու Գորտը ցույց չի  տալու՞:

----------


## MSGM

*Mortal Kombat*-ը վերադառնում է!
Ըստ Scorpion-ի դերակատար (և 8րդ կարգի սև գոտիավոր) Կրիս Կասամասսայի` աշխատանքները ֆիլմի վրա սկսվել են սեպտեմբերին, իսկ ռելիզը նախատեսված է այս տարի: Հաշվի առնելով, որ Warner Bros.-ը ձեռք է բերել բոլոր իրավունքները Mortal Kombat-ի նկատմամբ` Կասամասսային կարելի է հավատալ: Սակայն ֆիլմի մասին դեռ շատ քիչ բան է հայտնի:

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ  :Smile: :Հույս ունեմ, որ վերջապես մի "նորմալ" ֆիլմ կնկարեն Mortal Kombat-ի մասին, որի վերջին քիչ թե շատ հաջողված տարբերակը նկարահանվել է հեռավոր 1995-ին:

----------

tikopx (21.07.2010), Հայկօ (07.01.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

*Kick-Ass (April 2010)*





հայերին էլ բաժին ընգավ  :Sad: (( ես անգլերեն տրեյլերում տենց բան չեմ լսել բայց...

----------


## Փիսիկ

*Wolfman*





ես երևի կույր եմ, կամ մեյքապիստն ա հանճար, բայց Դել Տորրոյին բոլորովին էլ նման չէր...

ինձ օրինակ սաունդտրեկն ա շաաատ դուր գալիս...

----------


## Փիսիկ

*Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps*







տղամարդկանց շաաատ ախորժալի խմբակ - Մայքլ Դուգլաս, Շիա Լաբուֆ և Հավիեր Բարդեմ... ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, ֆիլմն ավելի քաղաքական իմաստ ունի թե՞...

----------


## Փիսիկ

*Salt*




Հայ տղամարդկանց անմար երազ Անժելինա Ջոլին կրկին հետախուզության տակ է.... ես շատ եմ ուզում նայեմ ֆիլմը  :Smile:

----------


## Փիսիկ

*Prince of Persia : The Sands of Time*






Ամուսնուս ամենասպասված ֆիլմը  :Smile:  և իմ մանկության ամենահավես խաղը...
Արտադրողը? Դիսնեյ! =) 
երբ? Մայիս-Հունիս
իսկ մինչ այդ, բոլորս խաղում ենք խաղը !!! =)

----------

Armen.181 (12.02.2010), Հայկօ (01.02.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

*Dear John*




բացի նրանից, որ ինձ շատ հարազատ թեմա է ֆիլմում, չեմ կարող չնայել - Չաննինg Տատումն է խաղում  :Jpit: ))

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Ալիսան հրաշքների աշխարհում ու Հարրի Փոթթերին



http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810078365/video/17839318


հատուկ քեզ համար, հուսով եմ կապդ լավն է  :Smile:

----------


## Փիսիկ

*Sex and the City - 2*




տրեյլերը նայում եմ, ուզում եմ Նյու Յորք տեղափոխվեմ!

----------

Yevuk (08.02.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

*Valentine's Day*




էս էլ էս տարվա "He's just not that into you"-ն ա... ռոմանտիկ կատակերգություն՝ աստղերով լի! Մասնավորապես Բրադլի Կուպեր, Ջեսիկա Ալբա, Ան Հաֆուեյ, Ջ. Բիել, Ջուլիա Ռոբերտս... և,Twilight -ի սիրահարների համար, Թեյլոր Լաունթեր , իր իրական կյանքի սիրո ՝ Թեյլոր Սուիֆթի հետ!  :Smile:

----------


## Փիսիկ

*Chloe*







էրոտիկ դրամա, ֆրանսիական Նատալի ֆիլմի ամերիկյան վերաէկրանավորումը, հայազգի ռեժիսոր Ատոմ Յեգոյանի գլխավորությամբ:  :Jpit: ) անհամբեր եեեմմմմ՜՜՜

----------


## Armen.181

Перси Джексон и Олимпийцы: Похититель молнии

----------


## Փիսիկ

THE TWILIGHT SAGA: ECLIPSE




ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, բայց ես մեկ ա գոռալու եմ ՝ ՈՒՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.12.2010), helium (14.03.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*The Expendables*

Ռեժիսոր՝ Սիլվեսրտ Ստալոնե
Դերերում՝ All Times Greatest Action Heroes, ըստ տրեյլերի  :Smile: : Սիլվեստր Ստալոնե, Առնոլդ Շվարցենեգեր, Բրյուս Ուիլիս, Միկի Ռուրկ, Ջեյսոն Սթեթհեմ, Ջեթ Լի, կարելի ա էլ չշարունակել: «First time together... And the last time», էլի՝ ըստ տրեյլերի:

Եթե անգամ աշխարհի ամենաշաբլոնային, ամենահնացած, ամենաանիմաստ կինոն լինի (99%-ով համոզված եմ, որ տենց ա), մեկ ա՝ էլի նայելու եմ՝ հանուն հին ու բարի ժամանակների  :Love: :

----------

LoK® (21.07.2010), Norton (22.07.2010), Արամ (12.12.2010)

----------


## LoK®

> *The Expendables*
> 
> Ռեժիսյոր՝ Սիլվեսրտ Ստալոնե
> Դերերում՝ All Times Greatest Action Heroes, ըստ տրեյլերի : Սիլվեստր Ստալոնե, Առնոլդ Շվարցենեգեր, Բրյուս Ուիլիս, Միկի Ռուրկ, Ջեյսոն Սթեթհեմ, Ջեթ Լի, կարելի ա էլ չշարունակել: «First time together... And the last time», էլի՝ ըստ տրեյլերի:
> 
> Եթե անգամ աշխարհի ամենաշաբլոնային, ամենահնացած, ամենաանիմաստ կինոն լինի (99%-ով համոզված եմ, որ տենց ա), մեկ ա՝ էլի նայելու եմ՝ հանուն հին ու բարի ժամանակների :


Բիձեքով հավաքվել են իրար գլխի:  :LOL:  Հաստատ պետքա նայել:  :Jpit:

----------

Հայկօ (21.07.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Տրանսֆորմերներ. Լուսնի մութ կողմը / Transformers. Dark of the Moon*

_Ռեժիսյոր՝ Մայքլ Բեյ
Պրոդյուսեր՝ Սթիվեն Սփիլբերգ
Դերերում՝ Շայա ԼաԲիֆ, Ռոզի Հանթինգտոն-Ուիթլի_

Կարճ ասած` հերթական գերագույն ճակատամարտից հետո ավտոբոտներն ու դեսեպտիկոնները շատ պատահմամբ տեղափոխվում են անցյալ, որտեղ Starscream անվամբ չար դեսեպտիկոնը ոչնչացնում է ապագայից ժամանած Մեգատրոնին, հետո գողանում էրներգետիկ խորանարդը և ուղղություն է բռնում դեպի Բացարձակ և Միահեծան Իշխանությունը, բնականաբար: Ապա Օպտիմուս Պրայմը վերակենդանացնում է Մեգատրոնին և խնդրում է օգնել՝ Սթարսքրիմին հաղթելու համար: Մինչ այդ Սեմը առաջարկություն է անում Միկայելային, սակայն, ցավոք սրտի, հարսանեկան արարողությունները հետաձգվում են, քանի որ նենգ Սթարսքրիմը որոշել է փոխել պատմության ընթացքը: Մի խոսքով՝ ոչ մի նոր բան: Ժամանցային ֆիլմ՝ նախատեսված բացառապես մեծ էկրանի, ադի-բուդիի ու «wow-effect»-ների համար: ԱՄՆ-ում էկրաններ կբարձրանա 2011-ի հուլիսի 1-ին: Ի դեպ՝ Մեգան Ֆոքսը լքել է մեզ՝ իր տեղը զիջելով մեկ ուրիշ ծիտիկի: Ինչպես ասում են՝ սակայն ի՞նչ տարբերություն:

*Պաշտոնական թիզերը*




*Թե ինչպես էր նկարվում ֆիլմը* (բավականին հետաքրքիր է)

----------

LoK® (12.12.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Թոր / Thor*

_Ռեժիսյոր՝ Քեննեթ Բրենա
Դերերում՝ Քրիս Հեմսուորթ,Նատալի Պորտման, Էնտոնի Հոպկինս
Պաշտոնական կարգախոսը՝ «Ծո Թորի՞գ»_

Միանգամից ասեմ, որ ֆիլմի հիմքում ոչ թե սկանդինավյան դիցաբանությունն է, այլ Մարվելի համանուն կոմիքսը: Եվ ուրեմն՝ այս Թորը այնքան կապ ունի զանազան Գունգնիրների և Սլեյպնիրների հետ, ինչքան, ասենք, Սփայդրմենը՝ արախնոլոգիայի: Խեղճ Թորին՝ հզոր ու անվախ ռազմիկին, վռնդում են Ասգարդից, զրկում են աստվածային ուժերից ու աքսորում են Երկիր՝ ստիպելով ապրել հասարակ մարդկանց մեջ: Սակայն շատ շուտով Թորը դառնում է մարդկության միակ ու լավագույն պաշտպանը:

Ֆիլմը կթողարկվի 2011-ի մայիսի 6-ին:

*Պաշտոնական տրեյլերը*

----------

Leo Negri (13.12.2010), LoK® (12.12.2010), Skeptic (12.12.2010), Կաթիլ (12.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.12.2010), Տրիբուն (13.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ՝ Մեգան Ֆոքսը լքել է մեզ՝ իր տեղը զիջելով մեկ ուրիշ ծիտիկի: Ինչպես ասում են՝ սակայն ի՞նչ տարբերություն:


Թազա ծիտիկն ավելի լավն ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Alien-ները վերադառնում են, ուռա՛: 2012-ին սպասվող կինոներիս ցուցակում «*Prometheus*»-ն էլ կա: Օրիգինալ Alien-ի պրիվելն ա, այսինքն՝ թե ինչ էր կատարվել հին կինոյի դեպքերից առաջ: Փոքր ժամանակ մի քանի սենց վախենալուոտ բաներ կային, որ ահագին լուրջ ձևավորեցին իմ էսօրվա կինոճաշակը, մեկը Aliens-ն էր (հա, հենց երկրորդը)՝ T800-ի, Ֆրեդիի ու էլի մի երկու անունների կողքին: Էս ֆիլմի IMDb-ի էջում հատկապես դուրըս եկավ դերասանների ցուցակի այ էս տողը. Patrick Wilson - Cocooned man: Ինչքա՜ն հին ու բարի հիշողություններ են արթնացնում cocoon, facehugger, pulse rifle ու էլի մի քանի նման բառերը: Դե, ոչ միշտ բարի, բայց արթնացնում են: Ափսոս՝ Ռիփլիին ենք կարոտելու, էդ հաստատ: Ի դեպ՝ Սիգուրնի Ուիվերը ասում էր, որ ինքը երբեք նորմալ չի նայել Alien-ները, որովհետև շատ էր վախենում: Վույ աման: Հա, ու էստեղ պիտի լիներ նաև մի պսևդոինտելեկտուալ տող՝ մեծն մտահոգ Հ. Ռ. Գիգերի ու ֆալլոսի տեսքով ու նմանությամբ ստեղծված ալիենական գլուխների մասին, բայց չկա, քանզի ի սկզբանե էր բանը, ու հիմա էդ ամեն ինչը արդեն շատ ա ձանձխվել՝ ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքրելու համար: Սպասենք, տեսնե՞նք:

Հ.Գ. Ռեժիսոր՝ Ռիդլի Սկոտ  :Wink: 






*I**MDB*

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (21.11.2012), _Հրաչ_ (24.04.2012), Տրիբուն (24.03.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս մեկին մայիսին ենք սպասում .. MIB 3, մեկը ես անհամբեր ..

----------

Kita (23.05.2012), LoK® (24.03.2012), _Հրաչ_ (24.04.2012), Հայկօ (24.03.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ էս երկուսին ալամ աշխարհով ենք երևի սպասում  :LOL:  Բայց վրեքներս Գարիկ Պետրոսյան 7 են անում - մի գիրքը կիսում են երկու մասի, առաջին մասը (The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey)՝ 2012 դեկտեմբերին, երկրորդ մասը (The Hobbit: There and Back Again)՝ 2013 դեկտեմբերին:

----------

Chuk (26.03.2012), Kita (23.05.2012), Sagittarius (24.03.2012), _Հրաչ_ (24.04.2012), Հայկօ (24.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.03.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Alien-ները վերադառնում են, ուռա՛: 2012-ին սպասվող կինոներիս ցուցակում «*Prometheus*»-ն էլ կա: Օրիգինալ Alien-ի պրիվելն ա, այսինքն՝ թե ինչ էր կատարվել հին կինոյի դեպքերից առաջ: Փոքր ժամանակ մի քանի սենց վախենալուոտ բաներ կային, որ ահագին լուրջ ձևավորեցին իմ էսօրվա կինոճաշակը, մեկը Aliens-ն էր..


Բայց առանց Sigourney Weaver -ի չի դզում մի քիչ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վաղվանից համաշխարհային պրեմիերան - The Avengers: Մայիսի 3-ից Ռուսաստանում: 


220 մլն են ծախսել էս ֆիլմի վրա, ու ահագին լուրջ դերասանական կազմ ա հավաքված - Samuel L. Jackson, Scarlett Johansson (բոմբա), Chris Hemsworth (Թորը նորից Թորի դերում), Robert Downey Jr., ...... Marvel Comics-ի մոտիվներով նկարահանված հերթական ֆիլմը: Շատ եմ ուզում, որ Երևանում ցուցադրվի  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (06.05.2012), Kita (23.05.2012), _Հրաչ_ (24.04.2012), Աթեիստ (25.04.2012), Արէա (24.04.2012), Հայկօ (24.04.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վաղվանից համաշխարհային պրեմիերան - The Avengers: Մայիսի 3-ից Ռուսաստանում: 
> 
> 
> 220 մլն են ծախսել էս ֆիլմի վրա, ու ահագին լուրջ դերասանական կազմ ա հավաքված - Samuel L. Jackson, Scarlett Johansson (բոմբա), Chris Hemsworth (Թորը նորից Թորի դերում), Robert Downey Jr., ...... Marvel Comics-ի մոտիվներով նկարահանված հերթական ֆիլմը: Շատ եմ ուզում, որ Երևանում ցուցադրվի


Վաղուց սպասում եմ, անպայման նայելու եմ, անպայման կինոյում, եթե բերեն: Շատ եմ սիրում սենց բաներ:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.04.2012), Տրիբուն (25.04.2012)

----------


## Starkiller

Ինչքան  գիտեմ, մայիսի 4-ից The Avengers ցուցադրվելու է Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնում:  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.04.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

*The Dark Knight Rises.* Բեթմենի եռերգության վերջին մասի նոր տրեյլերը.

----------

Arpine (06.05.2012), Freeman (06.05.2012), matlev (06.05.2012), Աթեիստ (06.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վաղվանից համաշխարհային պրեմիերան - The Avengers: Մայիսի 3-ից Ռուսաստանում: 
> 
> 
> 220 մլն են ծախսել էս ֆիլմի վրա, ու ահագին լուրջ դերասանական կազմ ա հավաքված - Samuel L. Jackson, Scarlett Johansson (բոմբա), Chris Hemsworth (Թորը նորից Թորի դերում), Robert Downey Jr., ...... Marvel Comics-ի մոտիվներով նկարահանված հերթական ֆիլմը: Շատ եմ ուզում, որ Երևանում ցուցադրվի


Վաղը «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնում «Վիրժառուների»/«The Avengers»-ի պրեմիերան ա: Սեանսները լինելու են 13:30-ին, 18:00-ին ու 22:00-ին: 3D, 2000 դրամ:

----------

Lusina (11.05.2012), Skeptic (10.05.2012), Աթեիստ (10.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վաղը «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնում «Վիրժառուների»/«The Avengers»-ի պրեմիերան ա: Սեանսները լինելու են 13:30-ին, 18:00-ին ու 22:00-ին: 3D, 2000 դրամ:


Էրեկ ընտանիքով գնացինք ու նայեցինք: Գժաաաանոց: Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, համ գաղափարն էր լավը, համ նկարահանությունն էր լավը, համ էլ լիքը համով-հոտով ուրախանոլւ պահեր կար: Շատ գոհ ու տրամադրություններս բարձր տուն եկանք: Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գնալ ու կինոթատրոնում դիտել:

Քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի: Հայկո ջան, քո նշած օրվանից ահագին ուշ սկսեցին ցուցադրել ու սեանսներն էլ ուրիշ ժամերին են: Լրիվ չեմ հիշում, բայց մենք 20:00 -ի սեանսին ենք եղել:

----------

Kita (23.05.2012), Malxas (03.06.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012), Հայկօ (22.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էրեկ ընտանիքով գնացինք ու նայեցինք: Գժաաաանոց: Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, համ գաղափարն էր լավը, համ նկարահանությունն էր լավը, համ էլ լիքը համով-հոտով ուրախանոլւ պահեր կար: Շատ գոհ ու տրամադրություններս բարձր տուն եկանք: Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գնալ ու կինոթատրոնում դիտել:
> 
> Քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի: Հայկո ջան, քո նշած օրվանից ահագին ուշ սկսեցին ցուցադրել ու սեանսներն էլ ուրիշ ժամերին են: Լրիվ չեմ հիշում, բայց մենք 20:00 -ի սեանսին ենք եղել:


Ասա, որ կինոյի տղեն Հալկն էր  :Jpit: : Նույնիսկ ավելի շատ, քան Տոնի Ստարկը  :Jpit: :

----------

Աթեիստ (23.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասա, որ կինոյի տղեն Հալկն էր : Նույնիսկ ավելի շատ, քան Տոնի Ստարկը :


Կինոյի տղեն չագուչն էր  :LOL:  

Չէ, ինձ Ստարկը ավելի դուր եկավ, չնայած կինոյի կուլմինացիան էն պահն ա, երբ 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Հակլը բռնում ա Լոքիի ոտից ու չոմփ-չոմփ-չոմփ սկսում ա գետնովը տալ:

----------

Հայկօ (30.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Alien-ները վերադառնում են, ուռա՛: 2012-ին սպասվող կինոներիս ցուցակում «*Prometheus*»-ն էլ կա: Օրիգինալ Alien-ի պրիվելն ա, այսինքն՝ թե ինչ էր կատարվել հին կինոյի դեպքերից առաջ: Փոքր ժամանակ մի քանի սենց վախենալուոտ բաներ կային, որ ահագին լուրջ ձևավորեցին իմ էսօրվա կինոճաշակը, մեկը Aliens-ն էր (հա, հենց երկրորդը)՝ T800-ի, Ֆրեդիի ու էլի մի երկու անունների կողքին: Էս ֆիլմի IMDb-ի էջում հատկապես դուրըս եկավ դերասանների ցուցակի այ էս տողը. Patrick Wilson - Cocooned man: Ինչքա՜ն հին ու բարի հիշողություններ են արթնացնում cocoon, facehugger, pulse rifle ու էլի մի քանի նման բառերը: Դե, ոչ միշտ բարի, բայց արթնացնում են: Ափսոս՝ Ռիփլիին ենք կարոտելու, էդ հաստատ: Ի դեպ՝ Սիգուրնի Ուիվերը ասում էր, որ ինքը երբեք նորմալ չի նայել Alien-ները, որովհետև շատ էր վախենում: Վույ աման: Հա, ու էստեղ պիտի լիներ նաև մի պսևդոինտելեկտուալ տող՝ մեծն մտահոգ Հ. Ռ. Գիգերի ու ֆալլոսի տեսքով ու նմանությամբ ստեղծված ալիենական գլուխների մասին, բայց չկա, քանզի ի սկզբանե էր բանը, ու հիմա էդ ամեն ինչը արդեն շատ ա ձանձխվել՝ ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքրելու համար: Սպասենք, տեսնե՞նք:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ռեժիսոր՝ Ռիդլի Սկոտ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ԼԱՅՔ !!!! Աբրի Ռիդլի Սքոթը - Շարլիզ Թերոնին սարքել ա վերջին с.ка: Անպայման նայեք ու էլի անպայման էկրանների վրա: Արտակարգ նկարահանություն ա: Թեման մի քիչ ծեծված ա, բայց մեկա լարվածության մեջ ա պահում:

----------

Freeman (05.06.2012), Starkiller (05.06.2012), Հայկօ (02.06.2012)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

2013 ի Հունվարին արտասահմանում հեռուստաէկրաններին կցուցադրվի Սպարտակուս. Պատերազմ եւ Անիծվածները, ինտերնետից ներբեռնելը հասանելի կլինի Մարտ ամսվա մեջ:

----------

Malxas (21.11.2012), Two-Face (21.11.2012), Արէա (21.11.2012)

----------


## Two-Face

*Գանգստերների ջոկատը*








2013-ի հունվարին կինոէկրաններին կցուցադրվի «Գանգստերների ջոկատը» ֆիլմը, որը նկարվել է իրական դեպքերի հիման վրա: Այն հանրահայտ գանգստեր Միկկի Կոենի մասին է: 
Ֆիլմում նկարահանվել են բազմաթիվ հայտնի աստղեր, որոնցից են Էմմա Սթոունը, Շոն Պենը, Էնթոնի Մակին և այլն: 

_Իմ կարծիքով L.A Noire-ի սիրահարներին դուր կգա այս ֆիլմը:_


Kinopoisk.ru*
*


Թրեյլերը.

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (21.11.2012), Yevuk (21.11.2012)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Ով ա Ռեժիսոռը որ լավ կինո չլինի, ես Ռիդլի Սկոտի բոլոր ֆիլմերը հաճույքով դիտում եմ, սայել Prometheus տորրենտը

----------


## Հայկօ

Պողպատե մարդը վերադառնում ա մեծ էկրաններ: Superman-ի մասին վերջին ֆիլմի նոր տրեյլերը կարող եք նայել ներքևում: Ռեժիսորը Զակ Սնայդերն ա, ով հաստատ մի քանի տոննա հաց ու պանիր ա կերել՝ կոմիքսներ նկարելիս («300», «Watchmen»՝ մեկը մյուսից լավը), պրոդյուսերն էլ Քրիստոֆեր Նոլանն ա, ով երևի նույնիսկ մի՜ քիչ ավելի շատ ա կերել էդ կոմիքսային հաց ու պանիրներից՝ Բեթմենի մասին վերջին երեք ֆիլմերը ստեղծելու ժամանակ: Սուպերմենը կարող ա և կոմիքսների ամենատափակ ու ծանծաղ հերոսն ա, բայց մեկ ա՝ կինոն նայել ա պետք: Ով գիտի, կարող ա մի օր DC-ն էլ որոշի Marvel-ի նման իր «Avengers»-ը ստեղծել՝ Սուպերմենով, Բեթմենով, Կոնստանտինով, ամեն ինչով:

----------

Chuk (12.12.2012), Freeman (13.12.2012), Աթեիստ (12.12.2012), Արէա (12.12.2012), Տրիբուն (12.12.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հայկական ֆիլմերին նվիրված թեմա չգտա, նորն էլ չբացեցի, եթե կարիք կա, խնդրում եմ տեղափոխեք  :Wink: :

Շուտով կինոէկրաններին կհայտնվի «Գարեգին Նժդեհ» ֆիլմը`

http://www.hottv.am/movie/72248#.UMNT7K0vx0x.facebook

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ես չեմ էլ նայում որ ֆիլմը երբ ա դուրս եկել, ինտերնետից ինչ հավանում եմ նայում եմ:  :Think: Էհ, էրնեկ էն ժամանակները, որ բուֆետում հաց չէինք ուտում, փողը հավաքում էինք, որ  մեր սիրած կինոյի դիսկն առնենք:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

«Գարեգին Նժդեհ» գեղարվեստական կինոնկարը, պատմում է հայազգի պանծալի զավակ, սպարապետ Գարեգին Նժդեհի անցած ռազմական փառապանծ ու դժվարին ուղու մասին՝ ընդգրկելով զորավարի կյանքի հայտնի, ինչպես նաև ոչ այնքան լուսաբանված դրվագները: Ֆիլմում նկարահանվել են Արտաշես Ալեքսանյանը, Շանթ Հովհաննիսյանը, Խորեն Լեւոնյանը, Չուլպան Խամատովան, Միխայիլ Եֆրեմովը եւ այլոք:
Բեմադրող ռեժիսոր և Պրոդյուսեր Հրաչ Քեշիշյան

----------


## Sagittarius

Ոնց որ վատը չի

----------

Ripsim (24.07.2013), Տրիբուն (24.07.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

Շուտով, 2014-ին:



Let's race, bitch.

----------

Freeman (03.12.2013), Աթեիստ (24.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.11.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

Մարիտին  կինոէկրաններում կհայտնվի *Դարեն Արանոֆսկու* նոր ֆիլմը՝* «Նոյը»:* 

Անձամբ ես կարոտել եմ Արանոֆսկու գործերը ու այս ֆիլմին թե անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում, թե մի փոքր մտավախությամբ: Ինքն իմ համար էն ռեժիսորներից է, որոնցից միշտ ավելին ես սպասում, ու եթե հանկարծ սպասելիքներդ էնքան էլ չեն արդարանում՝ սիրտդ կախ է ընկնում: 



 
Համ էլ իմ սիրած դերասաններից են մեջը խաղում: Ո՞ւր էր մարտը շուտ գար…

----------


## Արամ

The Avengers 2 
Дата выпуска: 2015  :Cray:

----------

Two-Face (05.12.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

The Amazing Spider-Man 2






Լավ ա, որ գոնե էս նոր ֆիլմերը կոմիքսներին մոտ են:  :Love:

----------


## Two-Face

Գոձիլա հրեշի մասին նոր ֆիլմի թրեյլերը.

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (17.12.2013), Աթեիստ (11.12.2013), Արէա (11.12.2013)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Պոմպեյի վերջին օրը
Գլխավոր դերում Game of thrones ի ախպերներից մեկն ա խաղում:



Ըստ իմ ուսումնասիրությունների 2014 թվին բավականին հաջող ֆիլմեր են սպասվում, էլ չեմ ասում արդեն հաջողված սերիալների նոր սեզոններ:

----------

Jarre (11.06.2014), Two-Face (17.12.2013), Արէա (18.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պոմպեյի վերջին օրը
> Գլխավոր դերում Game of thrones ի ախպերներից մեկն ա խաղում:
> 
> Ըստ իմ ուսումնասիրությունների 2014 թվին բավականին հաջող ֆիլմեր են սպասվում, էլ չեմ ասում արդեն հաջողված սերիալների նոր սեզոններ:


Հաշվի առնելով, թե ռեժիսորն ով է լինելու, վստահ եմ, որ կինոն քաքմեջ ա լինելու: Ու լավ կլիներ Paul W.S. Anderson-ը իր համար ուրիշ զբաղմունք գտներ, օրինակ՝ այգեգործություն, տնային տնտեսող կամ գոնե ֆաստֆուդի խոհարար:

----------

Sagittarius (19.12.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ես սրան եմ սպասում՝ Interstellar: Նոլանի (եղբայրների) առաջին իրական (տիեզերական) գիտաֆանտաստիկան ա: Թրեյլերը դեռևս ոչինչ նորմալ ցույց չի տալիս, բայց դե՝

----------

Jarre (11.06.2014), LisBeth (29.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (19.12.2013), Արամ (19.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2013), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## BOBO

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Պրեմիերա 07.08.2014  DVD 15.12.2014
Թրեյլեր

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



Hercules
Պրեմիերա 24.07.2014
Թրեյլեր

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



Transformers: Age Of Extinction
Պրեմիերա 25.06.2014 DVD 11.2014
Թրեյլեր

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



Into the Storm
Պրեմիերա 08.08.2014 DVD 11.12.2014
Թրեյլեր

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



Jupiter Ascending
Պրեմիերա 17.07.2014 DVD 27.11.2014
Թրեյլեր

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Bruno (29.03.2014), Աթեիստ (30.03.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Իմ սիրած դեբիլագույն ֆիլմերից մեկը  :Love:

----------

Lílium (11.06.2014), Nihil (13.06.2014), Աթեիստ (12.06.2014), մարիօ (17.06.2014), Յոհաննես (11.06.2014), Ռեյ սամա (11.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, շուտով համանուն կոմիքսի հիմա վրա նկարահանվելու ա «Կոնստանտին» հեռուստասերիալը, ավելի մանրամասն՝

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասըմ եք, սպասը՞մ եք ․․․

----------

Մուշու (20.10.2015)

----------


## Մուշու

> Ժող, շուտով համանուն կոմիքսի հիմա վրա նկարահանվելու ա «Կոնստանտին» հեռուստասերիալը, ավելի մանրամասն՝


Արդեն անցյալում  :Sad:  ոնց փակեցին գյոզալ սերիալը  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## anhush

թրեյլերը խոստումնալից է: անհամբեր սպասում եմ ֆիլմին  :LOL:

----------


## anhush

> Իմ սիրած դեբիլագույն ֆիլմերից մեկը


ես էլ էի շատ սպասում, բայց ափսոս երկրորդը շաաատ թույլ էր առաջինի համեմատ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> James S.A. Corey - Leviathan Wakes (The Expanse սերիայի առաջին գիրքը)
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
> Խորհուրդ էին տվել, լավ ռեվյուներ ուներ, շուտով սերիալն ա դուրս գալու:


Ովքեր գրքերը կարդացել են կամ գոնե ընթացքի մեջ են, հաստատ իմ նման կսպասեն սերիալին։ Կինոէկրաննեին չի, բայց շուտով ա․ առաջին սերիան դեկտեմբերի 14-ին։ Ես թրեյլերները նայեցի, ահագին հաջող էր։ 

Եթե ժամանակին սիրել ու նայել եք Firefly-ը ու Serenity-ն հաստատ կսպասեք նաև էս սերիալին։ Գրքերը կարդալուց իմ մոտ տպավորություն կար, որ հեղինակը Firefly-ը փիս սիրել ա։

----------

Sagittarius (25.11.2015), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ովքեր գրքերը կարդացել են կամ գոնե ընթացքի մեջ են, հաստատ իմ նման կսպասեն սերիալին։ Կինոէկրաննեին չի, բայց շուտով ա․ առաջին սերիան դեկտեմբերի 14-ին։ Ես թրեյլերները նայեցի, ահագին հաջող էր։ 
> 
> Եթե ժամանակին սիրել ու նայել եք Firefly-ը ու Serenity-ն հաստատ կսպասեք նաև էս սերիալին։ Գրքերը կարդալուց իմ մոտ տպավորություն կար, որ հեղինակը Firefly-ը փիս սիրել ա։


Ես հլը որ առաջին երկու գիրքն եմ կարդացել ու պատմվածքները, շուտով կվերսկսեմ կարդալը: Թրեյլերը շատ լավն ա, ես մեծ սպասելիքներ ունեմ:

Ես Serenity-ն նախքան Firefly-ն եմ նայել ու բավականին լավն էր, բայց Firefly-ը ինչ-որ չձգեց, առաջին երկու սերիան անհավես նայեցի, էլ չկարողացա շարունակել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տրիբուն ձյա, իսկ սա նայու՞մ ես:

The Man In The High Castle




Philip K. Dick-ի գրքի հիման վրա ա, 1965թ է, երբ երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը հաղթում են նացիստներն ու ճապոնիան ու ԱՄՆ-ն իրար մեջ բաժանած իշխում են աշխարհով մեկ: Հլը առաջին սերիան եմ նայել, բայց վերջն ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, իսկ սա նայու՞մ ես:
> 
> The Man In The High Castle
> 
> Philip K. Dick-ի գրքի հիման վրա ա, 1965թ է, երբ երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը հաղթում են նացիստներն ու ճապոնիան ու ԱՄՆ-ն իրար մեջ բաժանած իշխում են աշխարհով մեկ: Հլը առաջին սերիան եմ նայել, բայց վերջն ա:


Շատ եմ լսել համ գրքի համ սերիալի մասին, բայց որ կարդացել եմ, ոչ էլ նայել եմ։ Բայց որ խորհուրդ ես տալիս, ինքը մտավ short-list՝ համ կարդալու, համ նայելու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես Serenity-ն նախքան Firefly-ն եմ նայել ու բավականին լավն էր, բայց Firefly-ը ինչ-որ չձգեց, առաջին երկու սերիան անհավես նայեցի, էլ չկարողացա շարունակել:


Իսկ իմ համար Firefly-ն էս ժանրի լավագույներից ա։ Էս վերջերս իրան մոտեցրած երկու սերիալ էլ դուրս եկավ Dark Matter-ը ու Killjoys-ը։ Շատ էին գովում երկուսն էլ, բռնեցի նայեցի։ Կուտվեին, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ Firefly-ին չհասավ։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Շատ եմ լսել համ գրքի համ սերիալի մասին, բայց որ կարդացել եմ, ոչ էլ նայել եմ։ Բայց որ խորհուրդ ես տալիս, ինքը մտավ short-list՝ համ կարդալու, համ նայելու։


Չնայած ասում են Dick-ի լավագույն գործերից մեկն ա, բայց գիրքն ինձ էդքան էլ դուր չեկավ, որոշ մասեր շատ լավն էին, բայց ընդհանուր միջինոտ էր։ Իսկ սերիալը ահագին հեռացել ա գրքից։

Աչքիս մի հատ էլ փորձեմ Firefly-ը նայել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

The Expanse-ը նայող եղա՞վ։ Ասեմ, որ երրորդ սեզոնը շատ ուժեղ ա ստացվել, շատ։ Գրքից էլ լավն ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գնում եմ Endgame-ի պրեդպակազին !!! Կինոպարկում, յեեեեե ...

----------

Progart (28.04.2019), Varzor (28.04.2019), Աթեիստ (29.04.2019), Անվերնագիր (29.04.2019), Հայկօ (28.04.2019), Յոհաննես (29.04.2019), Նիկեա (28.04.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Գնում եմ Endgame-ի պրեդպակազին !!! Կինոպարկում, յեեեեե ...


Զգույշ կլինես, մոտիկ չնստես ...  :Scare:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ֆենոմենալ ա

----------


## ivy

Սպասում եմ "Joker"-ը հասնի Գերմանիա։
IMDb-ում էս պահին ռեյտինգը 9,6 է․ ասում են՝ առաջիկա Օսկարը սրբելու է։

----------

Varzor (08.09.2019), Աթեիստ (15.09.2019), Արէա (08.09.2019), Հայկօ (08.09.2019), Տրիբուն (08.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմ համար էս տարվա ամենասպասված կինոն։ 

Dune (2020)

Դենիս Վիլնյովն ա ռեժիսյորը, ու թրեյլերը շատ հուսադրող ա։ Էկրաններ ա բարձրանալու դեկտեմբերի 18-ին։ Այսինքն, 20-ի կողմերը Երևանում կսկվի ցուցադրությունը։ 

Եթե չեք նայել, խորհորդ եմ տալիս մինչև էս նորի դուրս գալը դիտել 1984 թվականին Դեյվիդ Լինչի կողմից նակարհանված Dune (1984)-ը։ Ինչի չէ, նաև երկու մինի սերիալները․ Dune (2000) և Children of Dune (2003): Էս ֆիլմի ու սերիալների արձագանքները հիմնականում բացասական են եղել, բայց ինձ դուր են եկել։ Հատկապես ֆիլմը նենց լավ լինչոտ ա, իսկ էտ տարիներին ռուլիտ էին անում Star Wars-ն ու Alien-ը, երևի դրա համար էլ էս ֆիլմը արժանի ուշադրության չի արժանացել։ Ես հավանում եմ հին ֆիլմը, դրա համար էլ ակնկալիքներս էս նորից շատ բարձր են։ 

Իսկ շատ ավել լավ կանեք, եթե գրքերը կարդաք։ Իմ համար Dunе-ը գրական ֆանտաստիկայի գագաթնակետն ա։

----------

ivy (19.09.2020), Jarre (20.09.2020), Varzor (19.09.2020), Աթեիստ (21.09.2020)

----------


## Jarre

> Եթե չեք նայել, խորհորդ եմ տալիս մինչև էս նորի դուրս գալը դիտել 1984 թվականին Դեյվիդ Լինչի կողմից նակարհանված Dune (1984)-ը։ Ինչի չէ, նաև երկու մինի սերիալները․ Dune (2000) և Children of Dune (2003):


Տրիբուն ջան, սա էլ է ահավոր հետաքրքիր!

----------

Varzor (21.09.2020), Աթեիստ (21.09.2020), Տրիբուն (20.09.2020)

----------

